# Winter has arrived!



## PolishWineP (Nov 18, 2007)

It's snowing!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 18, 2007)

YUK!!!!!!!!

8 more months of cold, wet crappy weather for the northerners...................

And heating oil cost what?????


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2007)

We were supposed to get a little today but didnt. I am not looking forward to it this year as we got rid of the 4x4's and will most likely have to shovel just to get out of the driveway to get to work. And like you said jobe, the price of heating oil here is now at $2.78 a gallon, thats the cheapest we can find it here right now. OUCH!!!!!


----------



## masta (Nov 18, 2007)

Please keep the snow out your way...Thanks!


Winter is going to be tough for many folks this year in the Northeast with the price of fuel oil. We can only hope Global Warming kicks in high gear for the next 4-5 months!


I paid $2.82 a gallon for oil 2 weeks ago!


Turn down the thermostats and put on a extra hoodie or blanket!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 18, 2007)

Just started snowing here too.....A reality check after above normal temps.


Ho Hum....would like to hibernate for a few months...But.... too many wines to make...Thanksgiving to cook for....Gifts to make...Cards and gifts to mail off....Christmas festivities...New years festivities...Seeds and plants to order...and about then...Ice Fishing!!!! 


Winter will pass quickly and before we know it...it will be time forstarting seeds, we will all be itching to be outsideand the days will be longer.


Another season has arrived.


*Gas for cars is about $3 here. Road diesel is up to $3.50 per gallon...[we parked the diesel pickup].....Last we looked Farm Diesel is $3.25/gallon....I haven't heard what heating oil and propane cost....


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 18, 2007)

And since I've been painting I'm wearing shorts, t-shirt and I'm barefoot!


----------



## lockdude (Nov 18, 2007)

60 degrees and sunshine here in southern indiana!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2007)

Knock it off over there Lockdude!



Gas over here is $3.20 a gallon. I installed a programmable thermostat that I set for day and night temps. At night we turn it down to 58* and 62* during the day. These are not temps I particularly for but we have to try real hard to cut down from last year as we were filling our tank up every 1 1/2 months at 66* with a 330 gallon tank.


----------



## lockdude (Nov 18, 2007)

I hear ya man.Ive been turning mine back,and the wife sneaks and turns it up again.We cant win for losing.If you save some bucks by reducing your cost on something,something else goes up and eats the saving.Thank god we dont have to buy wine!


----------



## masta (Nov 18, 2007)

wade said:


> Knock it off over there Lockdude!
> 
> 
> 
> Gas over here is $3.20 a gallon. I installed a programmable thermostat that I set for day and night temps. At night we turn it down to 58* and 62* during the day. These are not temps I particularly for but we have to try real hard to cut down from last year as we were filling our tank up every 1 1/2 months at 66* with a 330 gallon tank.




62 during the day!!!....How did you pull that one off the best compromise I could get with the wife (who is always cold) is 67 during the day. I also have the programmable type and is kicks down to 60 at night downstairs.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2007)

Its actually the opposite here! If it were up to her shed have the windows open!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 18, 2007)

It has been a roller coaster here with the weather. Thursday night and Friday there was snow- just a dusting here, but about 8 inches in the mountains and hills. It turned cold Friday night and has stayed that way-teens at night 25-30 during the day. Then it is supposed to be near 50 by Tuesday. 


Fuel oil here is almost $3 a gallon if you pay cash, otherwise $3.25. Gas is $3.37 for the cheapest grade and going up almost daily. They have regulated the wood furnaces now that it is almost impossible to put one of them in. We keep it 58 or lower at night and 62 in the day also.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 18, 2007)

Regulate wood furnaces?????....Gee....I hope it never comes to that here....We love our wood heat.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 18, 2007)

It is a balmy 74 degrees here right now


----------



## grapeman (Nov 18, 2007)

Do you need a gardener or something for the winter Waldo?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2007)

I hear ya appleman with all the codes for wood furnaces. We looked into a wood burning stove and the stainless steel pipe cost alone are out of this world. It will be something for me to consider though as i can get a lot of hardwood cut-offs from work. i know that small stuff burns quick but if i can just maybe put in a small fireplace in my soon to be basement bedroom that could be all the heat i need as we would only use it at night anyway just to warm it up before bed. Hmmmmmm!


----------



## masta (Nov 18, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Regulate wood furnaces?????....Gee....I hope it never comes to that here....We love our wood heat.




Government sees the need to regulate wood furnaces but you can burn as much fossil fuel as your wallet can support!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 18, 2007)

appleman said:


> Fuel oil here is almost $3 a gallon if you pay cash, otherwise $3.25. Gas is $3.37 for the cheapest grade and going up almost daily. They have regulated the wood furnaces now that it is almost impossible to put one of them in.



Thats why I moved out of NY............. I felt like I was paying taxes (in 1992 i was paying over $12,000 in property tax a year alone (not payroll taxes)) so the state could keep more people employed to tell me what I couldn't do............

If I was a gazilionair, I would buy New York State. I would give NY City to New Jersey because........... Well...... They want it...........

Then I would treat a beautiful state like it deserves to be treated. I have been to a lot of states and hands down, NY is one of the best places to be............ In the summer............

Gas around here has been $2.93 to $3 and heating oil runs around $3.35.

I had a heat pump installed when we remodeled this house a few years ago. Heat pumps draw warmth out of cold air to heat the house, very efficient. We don't touch our thermostat ever and we are cool in the summer and warm in the winter and our bill may get to $200 (all electric) a month, but generally runs around $150.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 18, 2007)

Welcome back my old friend Winter!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 20, 2007)

Waldo, I'm right there with you but I'll be headed more your direction later this morning......going to Oklahoma for TG. Supposed to pretty chilly later this week there.


Ramona


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2007)

We have a nice coating of frozencr%p right now. It cant decide if it wants to snow,sleet, rain or hail- so it's doing all and freezing on in the process! Gotta watch your step. Have a good trip Ramona and any other travelers out there.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 20, 2007)

The slight dusting of snow we got was gone quickly...Yesterday was awesome....sunny and warm. Put up a few outdoor Christmas lights.


We're staying home....expecting 13 people to feast. Going to serve the Cranberry wine I made earlier this year....It's pretty good considering it was made from store bought juices.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 20, 2007)

I love the fact that we can nip down to the local grocery and get what we need to start a country wine. We've made some very nice wines that way, but I do love the ease and convenience of the kits.


----------



## Tomy (Nov 22, 2007)

It only takes about three hardwood trees to heat my house for the winter in my add on wood burner. I then dig up to roots of the walnut trees and sell them to guys that make expensive gun stocks for rifel's &amp; shot guns, this pays the gas furnace bill for the winter. Yes I do replant trees back 3 to 1 in the spring. Yes we received a inch of snow today, but not yet cold enough for the river to freeze so we can go ice fishing.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 22, 2007)

Well what a great day, but spoke to soon on the weather................

Cold front moving in rather quickly now, very breezy and getting cold now......... 50 ish...


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 22, 2007)

Topped out at 28 today, about 14 now...flurries all day, finally made it to a day off tomorrow, maybe a little wine and dinner then!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 22, 2007)

I would love to have it be even near 50! But suffer I must...




Since it's dark outside I won't be going outside... I'll just have to stay in where it's warm... I've had turkey and pie so life is good...


----------



## swillologist (Nov 22, 2007)

This is what it looked like between the rivers yesterday. 








We had flurries all day today. It is supposed to get back up above normal again this weekend.


----------

